# 00 740i - Transmission fluid fill



## fdmoore4 (Sep 4, 2009)

my main transmission seal is leaking and the manuel stats there is no maintaince on it. How do i add fluid, or can i till my ext warrenty take effect soon.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm guessing there is a fill plug. Why not crawl under and look? If you're going to be topping it off yourself you can do it all in one shot. If you're going to have a shop do the work they'll know the answer so give them a call.

Hope this helps,
Tim


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Take a look at www.e38.org - there you will find several posts about how to drain and fill the transmission.


----------

